# My recent Whachamacallit bike find



## Intense One (Jun 25, 2018)

Trying to gather more information on this bike.  I would call it a clown/circus bike but not sure who made this 12 X 1.75 solid tire lil jewel.  The only new thing about this bike is its pedals and its in my possession.


----------



## bike (Jun 25, 2018)

sidewalk bike


----------



## Intense One (Jun 25, 2018)

bike said:


> sidewalk bike



Ah ha!  Thanks buddy!  Now the research continues.  I'm finding they're also called fairy bikes, too.  Some of these bikes were Gendron, Colson and Rollfast branded


----------



## Intense One (Jun 25, 2018)

Good talking to yesterday about this bike, lgrinnings...was hoping you'd pop on the site...forgot the info you gave me


----------



## Casper (Jun 25, 2018)

I really like these little sidewalk bikes. The last two I saw on eBay....


----------

